# No puedo acceder a internet(Solved)

## lanstat

Saludos, tengo un problema pues no puedo acceder a internet desde mi pc, leyendo en la documentacion dice que el metodo mas sencillo es tipear "net-setup" pues cuando lo hago no me reconoce el comando pues leyendo en otro tutorial dice que se necesita instalar dhcp pero usando emerge (pero como quieren que lo descargue si no tengo internet) en ifconfig no me reconoce la tarjeta. Ayuda pues no tengo ni idea de q hacer...Last edited by lanstat on Sat Sep 05, 2009 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Txema

 *lanstat wrote:*   

> Ayuda pues no tengo ni idea de q hacer...

 

Leer... -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3

Saludos.

P.D: ese es sólo es capítulo 3 del manual o handbook, será mejor que además de ese te lo leas completo.

----------

## pcmaster

El enlace de Txema te explica muy bien cómo configurar la red, pero si no te detecta ni la tarjeta, comprueba:

1- Qué tarjeta ethernet tienes. Puedes mirarlo con la orden lspci, busca un dispositivo ethernet.

2- Asegúrate de tener el kernel compilado con soporte para dicha tarjeta, y módulo cargado (si el driver está compilado como módulo y no en el propio kernel). Puedes ver si un módulo está cargado con la orden lsmod.

3- Configura la tarjeta con la orden ifconfig. Si no te deja, porque un ifconfig eth0 te dice que la tarjeta no existe, es posible que le haya puesto otro nombre (eth1, eth2, etc), Si así fuera, es debido a que antes en el sistema ha habido otras tarjetas, y el sistema recuerda su configuración. Para cambiar o eliminar dichas configuraciones, edita o borra el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. Si lo editas, verás que contiene comandos que asignan a cada tarjeta de red un nombre (eth0, eth1, etc) dependiendo de su dirección MAC.

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por las respuestas pero solucione el problema haciendo un modprobe force-deph (o algo parecido) ya que mi tarjeta era una nvidia mpc61 y el ifconfig reconocio mi tarjeta y al fin accedi a internet   :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

